# Asian Forest Scorpion Not Eating URGENT



## TarTar15 (Sep 2, 2018)

My friend has an Asian Forest that has not been eating for a long period of time .the scorpion ate all of her offspring on June 31, and has not eaten since. She has a ten gallon tank with a 16 watt heat pad and 8 watt. The humidity has been correct. My friend has tried roaches and crickets to no avail. The substrate is EcoEarth. The scorpion was purchased when it was gravid around March. Any help is appreciated and I am just trying to keep this scorpion alive.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 2, 2018)

could just be full.

i dont think all that additioal heat is really needed....ive never applied any additional heat to mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Sep 2, 2018)

If she ate all her offspring she probably isn’t hungry.

I don’t see how it’s urgent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 2, 2018)

It looks like it may need some water to drink in there.  The bottom half of the last pic isn't showing up, maybe there is a water source in there but I can't see it if there is one.


----------



## TarTar15 (Sep 2, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> If she ate all her offspring she probably isn’t hungry.
> 
> I don’t see how it’s urgent.


Considering that this scorpion hasn't moved at all and barely responds to any movement, I'd say my concern is reasonable... But hey, you're the expert.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Sep 2, 2018)

TarTar15 said:


> Considering that this scorpion hasn't moved at all and barely responds to any movement, I'd say my concern is reasonable... But hey, you're the expert.


Ignore


----------



## TarTar15 (Sep 2, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Ignore


Ignored

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TarTar15 (Sep 2, 2018)

cold blood said:


> could just be full.
> 
> i dont think all that additioal heat is really needed....ive never applied any additional heat to mine.


The normal temperature is around 60 degrees. Do you think my friend should just keep a 16 watt? Thanks.


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Sep 2, 2018)

TarTar15 said:


> Considering that this scorpion hasn't moved at all and barely responds to any movement, I'd say my concern is reasonable... But hey, you're the expert.


Probably just full maybe a bit more water. There pretty lazy. They don’t do much and there’s always the small possibility it’s rollying your friend and moving around the tank at night and going back to the same spot. A month or two isn’t that long sometimes they’ll go forbup to 6-8 months without eating. Are you keeping it dry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 2, 2018)

TarTar15 said:


> The normal temperature is around 60 degrees.


How?    Does he live in a tent?   Even then, a tent would be much warmer till fall....lol.

No, 60 is too cool.


----------



## EXHunter (Sep 3, 2018)

AFS's can go for very long without food, and some dont eat right away when u drop the prey in, u can consider leaving a prey item inside for overnight, then checking in the morning to see whether its eaten or not. Take the prey out if it still hasnt eaten, but likely it will eat when its more comfortable if its one of those picky/easily spooked individuals, aka later at night.


----------

